# double lines



## J agoitia (Jan 13, 2014)

how do I get rid of double lines from a drawing when importing


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Jag, I know I don't have the answer, but post more info, importing from what program to what program, what format are you importing in? Maybe others have an answer.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Jagoitia said:


> how do I get rid of double lines from a drawing when importing


That doesn't compute. Can you provide more info?


----------

